# Introducing.....



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Azure Horizon!! He is an 8 yr old Arabian. I was not looking for another horse but...well....here he is anyway :lol: . Such a sweet boy! We'll see what happens when I get on but right now he is just settling in and seems really nice and I think he's gorgeous! 
Here is his pedigree: Azure Horizon Arabian
As I've said before, I know nothing about Arabians so I welcome any comments on it 
He is 15hh which seems really short for me since all my other horses are giants  I'm thinking it might be fun to have a horse I can actually get on without making it stand in a hole :lol:
Pics aren't the best, he was busy checking everything out so didn't want to stand for me. And of course all the ones of his other side that show his nice long mane (that i spent an hour combing burrs and mats out of) didn't turn out good. Excuse the long hooves, getting the farrier out asap.
Considering he was free I really can't complain too much


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

What a pretty head!


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

what a cutie!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, he was free? He is very handsome!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Very very handsome boy!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm usually not one for Arabians but I have to say he is probably one of the prettiest and most elegant looking arabians I've seen. 

wow! He's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Gorgeous! And fuuny how they never want to "pose" when the camera is out, but when it's put away, they pose all over the place! lol_


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous and can't beat the purchase price!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aw he is lovely


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

handsome boy. Nice purchase.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys  I think he's wonderful too


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh! hes beautiful. Have you ridden him yet? How did it go?


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> Oh! hes beautiful. Have you ridden him yet? How did it go?


 Isn't he though?? As far as I'm concerned he couldn't be any more perfect! Of course I'm probably biased since he's mine!:lol: He was doing some fancy head tossing and prancing this morning when I let him out of the barn, sooooo prettyyyyyy!!!!!
I haven't been on him yet. I'm trying not to rush things, giving him plenty of time to settle in to his new surroundings. I reaaallllyyy want to ride him but I'm forcing myself to wait!! Soon though, soon!!! I'll post how it goes when I do ride him, maybe this weekend!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he is stunning, stunning, stunning!


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

He is even prettier then his 1st picture you posted on the other thread. 
Good luck with your progress


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

REALLY lovely color and face!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks again guys! 
I rode him again this afternoon and he did really good. He was feeling pretty frisky so before I got on we spent some time just going through is gaits in the round corral. He's quite the clown, even put in some half hearted little bucks!!! But he quickly settled down and then I got on and he was his perfect calm self.
He has unbelievable stamina considering he hasn't been ridden/worked with in a long time, I worked with him trotting pretty steady for quite awhile and he never broke a sweat! Can't wait to get him out of the round corral!!!


----------



## Harlow (Nov 30, 2009)

Cute face!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww wow, you know it is rare for pure bred arabs to have any white on their nose 
i have an anglo arab and hes a handfull too! spirit of the arabian and legs of the TB oh joy!


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, what a nice horse!


----------

